# Medical Insurance required for France



## witzend (May 29, 2021)

When eventually you can visit France again, you should be aware that whilst the EHIC or GHIC cards provide UK visitors to the same medical cover as would apply to a French national, it does not cover medical repatriation, repatriation in the event of death, non-urgent treatment nor mountain rescue costs.
 French rules now require *non-EU visitors* to have health insurance that covers medical repatriation & any costs involved in the event of death


----------



## barryd (May 29, 2021)

I dont think this is a new rule. Its been the case for None EU countries for ages which of course sadly we now are.  From what I can gather from Australians, Americans etc is its not universally checked so you may be able to wing it.  Depends how thorough they are at the borders with Brit Motorhomers I guess.  We always relied on the EHIC card and it served us well as we used it a fair bit. No idea how good this new GHIC card is so it may well be prudent to take out the insurance.  I just bet it rockets in price though.


----------



## maureenandtom (May 30, 2021)

I wasn't aware that the EHIC ever did cover medical repatriation or costs involved in the event of death.  I don't think anything has changed.  It's been reported here https://www.connexionfrance.com/Fre...d-for-non-EU-visitors-Britons-visiting-France as a must have but I've not been able to find any officail French Govt ruling.  This is the best I got - https://www.schengenvisainfo.com/europe-travel-insurance/france/






so do we need a visa to got to France?   I've suddenly realised that I don't know.

So far as I can see, nothing has changed.


----------



## Moped (May 31, 2021)

If you are travelling in a motorhome then it should be clear to the French customs what your form of accommodation is whilst in France. I agree though that whilst you may have a GHIC card, it is not clear, even if a visa is not required as it’s a short stay not exceeding 90 days, if proof of death or medical repatriations cost insurance cover is required. All websites suggest that this may be checked, not that it is compulsory.

My guess is it is entirely down to how you represent yourself to French border control as to whether they consider you at risk of being a burden to the French taxpayer or not with regard to repatriation.

If you ooze charm and wealth please quickly enter and spend your money in France!

If you look nervous with a serious cough and twitch in a vehicle with all the hubcaps missing then pull over we need to give you the French border control full treatment!


----------



## witzend (May 31, 2021)

maureenandtom said:


> I wasn't aware that the EHIC ever did cover medical repatriation or costs involved in the event of death. So far as I can see, nothing has changed.


Your correct it never did but while we were part of the EU we weren't required to have insurance cover. 
The bit thats changed is we are No longer part of the EU and France requires All non EU visitors to have this insurance cover in place when entering France


----------



## Caz (May 31, 2021)

When I went to France, Spain & Portugal 2 years ago for two months I took out an annual multi-trip policy, it was only £2 more than getting a policy just for the two months. It cost £30.


----------



## jacquigem (Jun 1, 2021)

Just need to watch the limit per trip time , usually 3 months I think but have seen shorter limits


----------



## witzend (Jun 1, 2021)

Caz said:


> When I went to France, Spain & Portugal 2 years ago for two months I took out an annual multi-trip policy, it was only £2 more than getting a policy just for the two months. It cost £30.


Thats a good price but I'd check what you where covered for our last trip for the 2 of us was £140 for 72 days


----------



## Durasell (Jun 3, 2021)

Caz said:


> When I went to France, Spain & Portugal 2 years ago for two months I took out an annual multi-trip policy, it was only £2 more than getting a policy just for the two months. It cost £30.


What Co. ? I’m with Barclays travel & Gadget £32 pcm. We had MH breaking 14:00-14:30 at carrefore supermarket Narbone they replaced laptop. I fixed everything else as we were away for 4 months during 2019


----------



## witzend (Jun 3, 2021)

Durasell said:


> What Co. ? I’m with Barclays travel & Gadget £32 pcm.


We are talking Medical Insurance prices


----------



## Caz (Jun 6, 2021)

Durasell said:


> What Co. ? I’m with Barclays travel & Gadget £32 pcm. We had MH breaking 14:00-14:30 at carrefore supermarket Narbone they replaced laptop. I fixed everything else as we were away for 4 months during 2019



Multitrip.com, through Money Supermarket.


----------



## Caz (Jun 6, 2021)

witzend said:


> Thats a good price but I'd check what you where covered for our last trip for the 2 of us was £140 for 72 days


Probably because each trip was limited to 60 days. Which was fine, I did intend to go again that year but for various reasons I didn't, so I wasted £2.

What is insured? 9 Cancellation & Curtailment - up to £5,000 9 Emergency Medical and other Expenses - up to £20,000,000 9 Hospital Benefit - up to £1,000 (£20 per day) 9 Baggage - up to £3,000 9 Personal Accident - up to £40,000 9 Schedule Airline Failure - up to £2,000 9 Missed Departure - up to £1,000 9 Delayed Departure - £40 for each 12hrs (Up to Max £200) 9 Delayed Baggage - £300 (£75 per 24hrs) 9 Strike Cover - up to £300 9 Personal Liability - up to £3,000,000 9 Legal expenses - up to £20,000 9 Replacement of Passport - up to £250 9 Hijack - £1,000 (£100 per day) 9 Catastrophe - up to £1,000 9 Personal Money and Documents - up to £1,000 9 Holiday Abandonment - Up to £5,000 (after 24hrs)
What is not insured? 8 Any pre-existing medical conditions which have not been declared to us or have been declared to us and we have excluded from cover. 8 Any claims for cancelling or cutting short your holiday that result directly or indirectly from any medical condition you know about at the time of taking out this insurance or when booking a trip which affect, a close relative who is not travelling and is not insured under this policy, a business associate, or a person you plan to stay with on your trip. 8 Any claims where you are involved in any malicious, reckless, illegal, fraudulent or any other criminal act. 8 Loss, theft of or damage of Valuables and Baggage left Unattended at any time or broken whilst in use. 8 Loss or damage of personal items unless caused by fire, theft or accident to the vehicle in which they are being carried. 8 Loss or damage due to delay, confiscation or detection by customs or other authority. 8 Any claim that results from you travelling to a country or an area where war, invasion and other war like or civil war, terrorism occurred and the (FCO) Foreign and Commonwealth Office advice at the time that you purchase your policy or book an individual trip, whichever is the latter is not to travel to this country or area.
Are there any restrictions on cover? ! Each section of cover has a maximum sum insured, as specified in your policy schedule, which we will pay up to, per insured person, per trip. ! Excess - Under most sections of this policy you have to pay the first part of any claim. This is called an excess. This will apply to each person claiming and to each incident and to each section of the policy you claim under.

Plus of course my EHIC card was still valid that year.


----------



## 2cv (Jun 6, 2021)

Having benefitted from insurance when repatriated from France in the 1970s I can assure anyone that it is worth having insurance when overseas.


----------



## Oasis (Jun 7, 2021)

You always needed medical insurance for re-patriation no matter to which country you travelled. This is why people are left crowdfunding to get home from places!


----------



## witzend (Jun 7, 2021)

Oasis said:


> You always needed medical insurance for re-patriation no matter to which country you travelled. This is why people are left crowdfunding to get home from places!


Yes but now it's become a Requisite to travel



> French rules now require *non-EU visitors* to have health insurance that covers medical repatriation & any costs involved in the event of death


----------



## myvanwy (Jul 30, 2021)

Just had our renewal quote from Asda Money. Gone up a little bit but the main issue is,* if aged 66 and over this cover is reduced to a maximum of 31 days. *Down from 90 in one visit. That's me stuffed then. 
Time to start googling. Any suggestions guys?


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 30, 2021)

witzend said:


> When eventually you can visit France again, you should be aware that whilst the EHIC or GHIC cards provide UK visitors to the same medical cover as would apply to a French national, it does not cover medical repatriation, repatriation in the event of death, non-urgent treatment nor mountain rescue costs.
> French rules now require *non-EU visitors* to have health insurance that covers medical repatriation & any costs involved in the event of death


If single who cars about death cost, they will bury you to stop the stink.


----------



## Snapster (Jul 30, 2021)

Don’t forget you _could_ also be asked if you have the cash or means to fully fund your trip. Latest figures I saw was that you need at least €120 for each day you spend in the EU.


----------



## barryd (Jul 30, 2021)

Snapster said:


> Don’t forget you _could_ also be asked if you have the cash or means to fully fund your trip. Latest figures I saw was that you need at least €120 for each day you spend in the EU.



Blimey! So for my 90 days (we used to spend up to six months) Ill need €10800 in me back pocket. 

I do like expensive cheese and French markets but even I couldnt quaff that much.

Remember when you just got on the ferry and spent all summer in Provence or up an Alp without a care in the world?


----------



## Snapster (Jul 30, 2021)

barryd said:


> Blimey! So for my 90 days (we used to spend up to six months) Ill need €10800 in me back pocket.
> 
> I do like expensive cheese and French markets but even I couldnt quaff that much.
> 
> Remember when you just got on the ferry and spent all summer in Provence or up an Alp without a care in the world?


Yes, happy days!


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 31, 2021)

Snapster said:


> Don’t forget you _could_ also be asked if you have the cash or means to fully fund your trip. Latest figures I saw was that you need at least €120 for each day you spend in the EU.


We dont spend that in a week.


----------



## myvanwy (Jul 31, 2021)

I can get 45 day trip with Travel Time for 20 quid more than the Asda quote. That will do for now.


----------



## Jo001 (Jul 31, 2021)

I can't remember where I read it, and to be fair I haven't checked it out, but I heard the Co-op bank has an account with good travel insurance for seniors and long trips as one of the perks.


----------



## barryd (Jul 31, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> We dont spend that in a week.



I presume you might just have to prove you have the money in the bank, least I hope thats what it means. I never carry hardly any cash in Europe. Just use the Halifax clarity card for everything.   So you might need a statement showing you have ten grand in the bank.


----------



## alcam (Jul 31, 2021)

maureenandtom said:


> I wasn't aware that the EHIC ever did cover medical repatriation or costs involved in the event of death.  I don't think anything has changed.  It's been reported here https://www.connexionfrance.com/Fre...d-for-non-EU-visitors-Britons-visiting-France as a must have but I've not been able to find any officail French Govt ruling.  This is the best I got - https://www.schengenvisainfo.com/europe-travel-insurance/france/
> 
> View attachment 98117
> 
> ...


I am still puzzled as to whether buy insurance or not . Do we need a visa for France ? If not it appears we are not required to have insurance .
Is there an up to date French government link with travel regulations?


----------



## witzend (Jul 31, 2021)

Repatriation insurance needed for Britons visiting France
					

UK nationals should now hold travel insurance for death and repatriation when visiting France as well as travelling with their Ehic




					www.connexionfrance.com
				












						France Travel Insurance - Health Insurance for Visitors & Tourists in France
					

All travelers to France are highly recommended to obtain Travel Insurance to France, when heading towards the country.




					www.schengenvisainfo.com


----------



## colinm (Jul 31, 2021)

Here's the actual requirement from the link above.


> If you are still wondering “Do I need travel insurance for France?” note that insurance is obligatory for you, only if you belong to one of the categories listed below:
> 
> 
> *You need a visa to enter France for short-stays*. A document that proves you have travel insurance that covers the whole territory of Schengen is among the main France visa requirements. Without it, your French visa application would be rejected on the spot.
> ...



So as far as I can see a UK citizen travelling from UK into France doesn't need repatriation insurance.


----------



## alcam (Jul 31, 2021)

colinm said:


> Here's the actual requirement from the link above.
> 
> 
> So as far as I can see a UK citizen travelling from UK into France doesn't need repatriation insurance.


That does appear to be the case . Recommending  , obviously , means exactly that . 
I would have thought there was an official French government site with this information .
Need to do more research


----------



## alcam (Jul 31, 2021)

Email from Motorhoming France full of inaccurate , out of date information
I would double check anything they print


----------



## Norfolk NewBoy (Jul 31, 2021)

Having read these posts I decided that it would be a good idea to check my NationWide FlexPlus insurance, which is good value for European breakdown cover (MH upto 8m or 7.5T). Fortunately the worldwide travel insurance covers repatriation etc, so another thumbs up to NW   .

Gordon


----------



## REC (Jul 31, 2021)

Jo001 said:


> I can't remember where I read it, and to be fair I haven't checked it out, but I heard the Co-op bank has an account with good travel insurance for seniors and long trips as one of the perks.


It does, we have it. Quite expensive bank charges, but for us, works out cheaper than paying for breakdown cover &  travel insurance for both with bonus of mobile phone insurance. Get a little cashback which helps too.


----------



## maureenandtom (Jul 31, 2021)

colinm said:


> Here's the actual requirement from the link above.
> 
> 
> So as far as I can see a UK citizen travelling from UK into France doesn't need repatriation insurance.


That's how I read it = posted in Post No 3 above.  I've done a bit more research looking for authoritative info;  this seems a good one https://www.postoffice.co.uk/travel-insurance/france but they all seem to be full of recommendations but fall short of a requirement.  I thought there might be something on the Brit Ferries website but I couldn't find anything - except that there's not many ferries operating before 3rd September.  Be nice to have something definite.


----------



## alcam (Aug 1, 2021)

maureenandtom said:


> That's how I read it = posted in Post No 3 above.  I've done a bit more research looking for authoritative info;  this seems a good one https://www.postoffice.co.uk/travel-insurance/france but they all seem to be full of recommendations but fall short of a requirement.  I thought there might be something on the Brit Ferries website but I couldn't find anything - except that there's not many ferries operating before 3rd September.  *Be nice to have something definite.*


Indeed .
Wouldn't be relying on commercial sites [ferries etc] .
Appreciate many think you should have insurance . I am in 2 minds about it . Now have a medical condition`[/S] which makes insurance very expensive . Calculated risk not insuring ?
Am curious about the 2 bank accounts mentioned [NW and Co-op]
Never been keen on accounts with monthly fees . Used to do the arithmetic and it was never worthwhile .
Need to phone and check extra costs for over70/medical conditions/90 day trips .
For those who have these accounts any advice would be welcome[S]`


----------



## Oasis (Aug 2, 2021)

witzend said:


> Your correct it never did but while we were part of the EU we weren't required to have insurance cover.
> The bit thats changed is we are No longer part of the EU and France requires All non EU visitors to have this insurance cover in place when entering France


I can't understand people who go abroad without insurance cover, whether it was pre or post Brexit!


----------



## maureenandtom (Aug 2, 2021)

Oasis said:


> I can't understand people who go abroad without insurance cover, whether it was pre or post Brexit!


Care to explain why?


----------



## witzend (Aug 2, 2021)

Oasis said:


> I can't understand people who go abroad without insurance cover, whether it was pre or post Brexit!


What I can't understand is most have breakdown insurance to cover getting their van home but don't seem to bother for there selves.


----------



## vindiboy (Aug 2, 2021)

My wife and I have it written that should either of us die on our travels out of the UK our bodies will be cremated in the Country of this happening .


----------



## Snapster (Aug 2, 2021)

vindiboy said:


> My wife and I have it written that should either of us die on our travels out of the UK our bodies will be cremated in the Country of this happening .


That will probably cost more than repatriation,,all those solicitors vying for their fees….


----------



## Brockley (Aug 2, 2021)

maureenandtom said:


> Care to explain why?



Do you know how much it costs for an air ambulance? Years ago we paid for my mother in law to be flown from Belfast to the IOM. It made my eyes water slightly but it was worth it for the quality of care she had in her remaining years.


----------



## jann (Aug 2, 2021)

maureenandtom said:


> Care to explain why?


You've probably never needed any insurance. If you were ill in a foreign country you would want to get home.


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 2, 2021)

Always nonsense not to have insurance...Especially now !
Just my opinion.


----------



## Snapster (Aug 2, 2021)

I think it’s more pertinent to ask why you wouldn’t want to get insurance. The chances are, you won’t need it, but if you do, it can make a massive difference to your peace of mind and pocket. 
Years ago my Father in Law became ill in the USA. He ended up having heart bypass surgery. Insurance paid for his medical bills and enabled both him and my mother in Law to stay till he was fit enough to travel home. 
The cost of a heart bypass alone in the USA can be as much as $125000. Then there’s the hotel costs and repatriation costs. 
So, in Europe, you can use your EHIC, but it doesn’t cover all your costs and certainly wouldn’t cover repatriation or other costs involved with a medically enforced stay in another EU country.


----------



## alcam (Aug 2, 2021)

Brockley said:


> Do you know how much it costs for an air ambulance? Years ago we paid for my mother in law to be flown from Belfast to the IOM. It made my eyes water slightly but it was worth it for the quality of care she had in her remaining years.


So how much ?
Apart from trips to USA I have never bothered with insurance when motorhoming in Europe . Saved myself a right few bob !
It is a pity there is no tailor made policy for us . Huge part of the coverage [and I think claims] is for things that don't affect us .


----------



## Brockley (Aug 2, 2021)

I admire your confidence, but what about sudden illness or an RTC caused by someone else?

In 2005 a short run from Belfast to the IOM was over £800. It isn’t just the cost of the plane and crew, there has to be a qualified nurse on board. I bet that would be double now and nothing compared to repatriation from Europe.


----------



## yeoblade (Aug 2, 2021)

Can a country force repatriation?, if retired you may not care or be in a hurry to be!


----------



## Snapster (Aug 2, 2021)

Most of us don’t claim on insurance, but still have it, just in case. 
Im not sure what the situation in France ( or the rest of the EU ) is now for non EU visitors, but I read that you need insurance to cover death and repatriation in France. Not sure if this is mandatory or not 
But, not all your costs are covered in France with an EHIC. It gives you the same cover as a resident, but we, as French residents, still need our own health insurance to cover the costs not covered by the state, and we still don’t get 100% of that back.


----------



## Snapster (Aug 2, 2021)

yeoblade said:


> Can a country force repatriation?, if retired you may not care or be in a hurry to be!


I suppose you could be deported, or apply to become a resident.


 In that case you will need a long stay visa while you look for somewhere to live and register your residency application,  but a visa can only be applied for while you are physically in the U.K. 
So, you’ve fallen at the first hurdle and you will become an illegal immigrant 
But assuming you jump that hurdle successfully, you must prove you have enough income to be accepted and apply for residency, register with the health service and get health insurance, tell the U.K. govt  you no longer live in the U.K. pay your taxes in the new country, swap your driving licence or ( depending on the country) possibly take your driving test again, find somewhere to live ( if you then sell your U.K. home you will pay Capitol Gains tax, rent it out and you pay tax on the  income. ) re register your car in your new country.

it’s probably cheaper to just take out the insurance.


----------



## maureenandtom (Aug 2, 2021)

I got all of mine back.  This was a long time ago – maybe still the E111 at the time.    I had shingles.   I didn't know I had shingles;  the doctor – who cost me ten Euro – said I had Zona but couldn't provide a translation.   It was a fellow motorhomer staying at the same aire in Bayonne who had a dictionary and told me it was Shingles.  Frightened me half to death.  I thought Singles killed you.  It turned out it only kills you if the rash spreads right round your body.  I learned that at school.

Anyway - a prescription was provided together with a claim form and relevant stamps and the pharmacist told me to take the lot to the local Office of something or other not far down the road.  The drug wasn't cheap either – about 90 Euros taking my total bill to 100.   I think it may have been more.   This girl in the dept of whatever told me there would be a sterling cheque waiting for me by the time I got home.

This was news to me because I thought I had to make a claim to the DHSS when I got back. The motorhomer with the dictionary sympathised with me not having insurance and was urging me to take this as a lesson and always get medical insurance in the future.   He had insurance and all he would have had to pay was the first £60.

Well, when I got home there was indeed a cheque – and in sterling – for the full amount.  No deduction for excess.

For a longish time, in my middle years, between about 35 and 65 I was a frequent traveller to Australia every couple of years (parents) and later to USA (daughter) and I always took health insurance for US but not for Australia where there were (and are?) reciprocal arrangements.   I never needed treatment in US or Australis so can't comment.

I've been happy enough with the E111 and the EHIC and I hope to be happy enough with the GHIC.   I've never comtemplated the need for repatriation but when we can travel again and the situation regarding compulsory insurance has become clear then I'll weigh up the costs and advantages and decide then.

Pity we can't just buy repatriation insurance on its own.


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 2, 2021)

A stay in intensive care for covid would be very costly


----------



## alcam (Aug 2, 2021)

maureenandtom said:


> I got all of mine back.  This was a long time ago – maybe still the E111 at the time.    I had shingles.   I didn't know I had shingles;  the doctor – who cost me ten Euro – said I had Zona but couldn't provide a translation.   It was a fellow motorhomer staying at the same aire in Bayonne who had a dictionary and told me it was Shingles.  Frightened me half to death.  I thought Singles killed you.  It turned out it only kills you if the rash spreads right round your body.  I learned that at school.
> 
> Anyway - a prescription was provided together with a claim form and relevant stamps and the pharmacist told me to take the lot to the local Office of something or other not far down the road.  The drug wasn't cheap either – about 90 Euros taking my total bill to 100.   I think it may have been more.   This girl in the dept of whatever told me there would be a sterling cheque waiting for me by the time I got home.
> 
> ...


Agreed . As I said travel insurance is not designed for motorhomers .
Flight delays/cancellations , extra nights in hotels etc .
Wouldn't be difficult to give us basic medical insurance


----------



## maureenandtom (Aug 2, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> A stay in intensive care for covid would be very costly


Yeah, I bet it would.  But why would it not be covered by the GHIC?


----------



## maureenandtom (Aug 2, 2021)

alcam said:


> Agreed . As I said travel insurance is not designed for motorhomers .
> Flight delays/cancellations , extra nights in hotels etc .
> Wouldn't be difficult to give us basic medical insurance


You've prompted a memory - which I haven't bothered to check.  I'm fairly certain that my motor insurance, AXA, provide insurance cover for a person driving in my stead if I am prevented from driving bymedical incapacitation.    That might cover some of the repatriation problems?


----------



## Snapster (Aug 2, 2021)

maureenandtom said:


> Yeah, I bet it would.  But why would it not be covered by the GHIC?


Your GHIC should cover emergency treatment but not ongoing hospital costs. Mrs S had to go into hospital last year.  The French  health service covered the medical costs, we paid €100 a day for her hospital room which we claimed back from our insurance.
Any ongoing or further treatment and medication would be paid for by you. This would be claimed back on your insurance if you have it.

But I found this in a local publication, and I think I have referred to parts of it previously.

_All non-EU arrivals in France, including Brits, who are travelling visa-free for a period of less than 90 days can be asked at the border to provide several things, including:
Proof of accommodation during your stay (booking for hotel, gîte, Airbnb or B&B for tourists, second-home owners may need to provide proof of address such as a utility bill and if you’re staying with friends or family you may need an Attestation d’accueil)
A return ticket or the means to acquire one
Sufficient financial means to cover basic costs during your stay. The guideline figures for this are; €65 per day if you have a hotel booking, €120 per day if you have no hotel booking, €32.50 per day if you are staying with friends or family
An insurance certicate covering all medical and hospital expenses for which you may be liable for the duration of your stay in France, as well as medical repatriation costs and expenses in the event of death
The speciI c requirement for repatriation costs means that an EHIC or GHIC on its own is not sufficient. The insurance can be either travel insurance or health insurance, provided that it includes cover for repatriation.
If you have private health insurance cover in the UK it may or may not cover trips abroad and repatriation, so check your policy.
Reports on the ground from Americans, Canadians and Australians – who have always been subject to these rules – suggest that enforcement is far from universal, but French border guards are within their rights to ask and you can be turned away if you don’t have the correct paperwork, including insurance._


----------



## maureenandtom (Aug 2, 2021)

Snapster said:


> Your GHIC should cover emergency treatment but not ongoing hospital costs. Mrs S had to go into hospital last year.  The French  health service covered the medical costs, we paid €100 a day for her hospital room which we claimed back from our insurance.
> Any ongoing or further treatment and medication would be paid for by you. This would be claimed back on your insurance if you have it.
> 
> But I found this in a local publication, and I think I have referred to parts of it previously.
> ...


_*An insurance certicate covering all medical and hospital expenses for which you may be liable for the duration of your stay in France, as well as medical repatriation costs and expenses in the event of death
The speciI c requirement for repatriation costs means that an EHIC or GHIC on its own is not sufficient. The insurance can be either travel insurance or health insurance, provided that it includes cover for repatriation.*_

Well, that's specific enough.  Care to identify the publication to verify that this is indeed official and not somebody's recommendation?  If it's mandatory then there's no argument.   So far in seemingly reputable publications there has always been a falling short of compulsion.

_"Brits, who are travelling visa-free for a period of less than 90 days *can *be asked" _

Please?  The publication?


----------



## Snapster (Aug 3, 2021)

It’s taken from publications by the French government, but, if you want the full details, you’ll have to find it yourself. I’ve tried to help by giving this information but the thread is now getting beyond my interest level.


----------



## alcam (Aug 3, 2021)

maureenandtom said:


> _*An insurance certicate covering all medical and hospital expenses for which you may be liable for the duration of your stay in France, as well as medical repatriation costs and expenses in the event of death
> The speciI c requirement for repatriation costs means that an EHIC or GHIC on its own is not sufficient. The insurance can be either travel insurance or health insurance, provided that it includes cover for repatriation.*_
> 
> Well, that's specific enough.  Care to identify the publication to verify that this is indeed official and not somebody's recommendation?  If it's mandatory then there's no argument.   So far in seemingly reputable publications there has always been a falling short of compulsion.
> ...


Think a few of us keep asking about the source of these different articles being quoted . Still none the wiser


----------



## REC (Aug 3, 2021)

We had travel insurance when Dave knocked himself out in portugal and ended up with a brain bleed and hospital for a week. Because we have a home to stay in, there was no problem about extending our stay. No extra costs involved for which we could claim, just €25 (I think) compensation a night while he was there. The EHIC was great, no cost for ambulance, copy scans for UK etc. We have a fund which we have allocated in case one of us is ill and we have to fly family out. We have breakdown cover which allows a driver if we can't drive. We do have cover now via our co-op bank account ( up to 79yrs, 90 days) but it excludes Dave pre-existing conditions....it still is cheaper than paying for separate travel and breakdown for two of us and two vehicles. But still wonder how necessary it is when we have GHIC ...But that is in our personal circumstances. All make their own choices.


----------



## alcam (Aug 4, 2021)

REC said:


> We had travel insurance when Dave knocked himself out in portugal and ended up with a brain bleed and hospital for a week. Because we have a home to stay in, there was no problem about extending our stay. No extra costs involved for which we could claim, just €25 (I think) compensation a night while he was there. The EHIC was great, no cost for ambulance, copy scans for UK etc. We have a fund which we have allocated in case one of us is ill and we have to fly family out. We have breakdown cover which allows a driver if we can't drive. We do have cover now via our co-op bank account ( up to 79yrs, 90 days) but it excludes Dave pre-existing conditions....it still is cheaper than paying for separate travel and breakdown for two of us and two vehicles. But still wonder how necessary it is when we have GHIC ...But that is in our personal circumstances. All make their own choices.


Going to check out Co-op but if it doesn't include pre existing conditions not sure if there is any point ?
Think you are the second poster to mention breakdown cover . Will check that too .
Another poster made a good point about getting insurance because of covid but I'm not sure policies cover this ?
Lots to check , housework will have to wait !


----------



## Jo001 (Aug 4, 2021)

alcam said:


> Going to check out Co-op but if it doesn't include pre existing conditions not sure if there is any point ?


It's very much a personal choice; but for me, it depends on what the pre-existing conditions are. I have pre-existing conditions but if they ever were to present again, I know that a week's journey home is not going to affect my health so very much. So I'm happy for them to be excluded. But it is a very individual choice.


----------



## alcam (Aug 4, 2021)

jann said:


> You've probably never needed any insurance. If you were ill in a foreign country you would want to get home.


I've ended up in hospital three times whilst in Europe and my EHIC card worked perfectly . Last time I thought I'd need to be driven home this would have been covered by my breakdown cover which is included in my van insurance .
To be fair I've been lucky but I have winged it all my life . Ex-wife did say that I was a 'spawny farker' . Not sure if she was referring to the time before I met her or after she was gone ?
Not seen anything quoted that definitively states insurance is mandatory but , older and with a medical condition I am , reluctantly , looking at insurance options . Think the co-op bank account may suit my needs
Thanks for mention by Jo001 on here and , at least , one poster on t'other side .


----------



## REC (Aug 6, 2021)

alcam said:


> I've ended up in hospital three times whilst in Europe and my EHIC card worked perfectly . Last time I thought I'd need to be driven home this would have been covered by my breakdown cover which is included in my van insurance .
> To be fair I've been lucky but I have winged it all my life . Ex-wife did say that I was a 'spawny farker' . Not sure if she was referring to the time before I met her or after she was gone ?
> Not seen anything quoted that definitively states insurance is mandatory but , older and with a medical condition I am , reluctantly , looking at insurance options . Think the co-op bank account may suit my needs
> Thanks for mention by Jo001 on here and , at least , one poster on t'other side .


I think pre existing conditions can be covered, probably extra premium. But we know that Daves is not likely to cause an emergency. Our main concern is accidents. I believe I went through Quidco to join the bank and got a small amount of cashback, but can't see any offers at the moment!.


----------



## witzend (Aug 8, 2021)

I knew I'd read it somewhere





						Repatriation insurance needed for Britons visiting France
					

UK nationals should now hold travel insurance for death and repatriation when visiting France as well as travelling with their Ehic




					www.connexionfrance.com


----------



## John H (Aug 8, 2021)

In the past, we have always relied on EHIC for the EU and only taken out insurance for travel beyond the EU. However, our circumstances have changed dramatically since getting back from Spain in March. I have been diagnosed with advanced kidney cancer and am now on treatment that ties me to the hospital every four weeks. Long-term travel abroad is now out of the question for two reasons - the four week hospital cycle and the cost of insurance (we still have a 5 day trip to Iceland booked for next June and the insurance would cost £1,600!). We still plan to travel, however, but on a different basis. We will live in the motorhome during the summer and visit the UK and move back into the house for the winter. Inbetween, we still hope to take short trips abroad but as far as insurance goes, I will adopt vwalan's maxim and "wing it". The EHIC/GHIC will do for the EU and elsewhere we will just take the chance. We have never been bothered about repatriation. The hospital systems in most of the places we visit are good and if I die, then dispose of me where I fall. The family are, fortunately, of the same frame of mind - they don't need a body to celebrate my life at the end. Sorry to be so morbid


----------



## Val54 (Aug 8, 2021)

Ouch, so sorry to hear of your latest situation, but absolutely spot on for how you both are dealing with it, good luck and enjoy your travels.


----------



## Drover (Aug 8, 2021)

I can help with the cost of medical help in Australia..
Daughter broke both legs, they sent air ambulance which they phoned to ask me if I would pay , I said yes.
The bill was £90.
Hospital treatment was free , they claim back from uk nhs.
She was out in a week with 2 titanium rods in her legs. 
Spent next 2 weeks in small hotel/b&b
Carried on touring Australia in a wheelchair....gave wheelchair back to Australian Health at the other end of country
She got told if the accident had happened in Fiji (where they were going next) they would have amputated both legs...
You should look a each country you travel to.
Doctor said on return that she would have been in a uk hospital for a few months with her injuries....


----------



## Drover (Aug 8, 2021)

Drover said:


> I can help with the cost of medical help in Australia..
> Daughter broke both legs, they sent air ambulance which they phoned to ask me if I would pay , I said yes.
> The bill was £90.
> Hospital treatment was free , they claim back from uk nhs.
> ...


----------



## Drover (Aug 8, 2021)

John H said:


> In the past, we have always relied on EHIC for the EU and only taken out insurance for travel beyond the EU. However, our circumstances have changed dramatically since getting back from Spain in March. I have been diagnosed with advanced kidney cancer and am now on treatment that ties me to the hospital every four weeks. Long-term travel abroad is now out of the question for two reasons - the four week hospital cycle and the cost of insurance (we still have a 5 day trip to Iceland booked for next June and the insurance would cost £1,600!). We still plan to travel, however, but on a different basis. We will live in the motorhome during the summer and visit the UK and move back into the house for the winter. Inbetween, we still hope to take short trips abroad but as far as insurance goes, I will adopt vwalan's maxim and "wing it". The EHIC/GHIC will do for the EU and elsewhere we will just take the chance. We have never been bothered about repatriation. The hospital systems in most of the places we visit are good and if I die, then dispose of me where I fall. The family are, fortunately, of the same frame of mind - they don't need a body to celebrate my life at the end. Sorry to be so morbid


Sorry to hear this.
We have both just received the ghic cards, no difference in e111 really in the cover  just guarantees the same cover as a local   with the recommendation to take out insurance.


----------



## Robina (Aug 9, 2021)

In France your EHIC/GHIC will cover 80% of a hospital stay if you are admitted via A&E. I speak from direct experience last year. Your travel Insurance will cover the balance. The total bill was just over £10,000 and the EHIC covered £8000. Having the insurance saved us just over £2000. This included follow up doctor visits, prescriptions etc.


----------



## John H (Aug 9, 2021)

Robina said:


> In France your EHIC/GHIC will cover 80% of a hospital stay if you are admitted via A&E. I speak from direct experience last year. Your travel Insurance will cover the balance. The total bill was just over £10,000 and the EHIC covered £8000. Having the insurance saved us just over £2000. This included follow up doctor visits, prescriptions etc.


Since I have been quoted £1600 for 5 days insurance, I'd say that, for me, that is a risk worth taking!  I have had to use my EHIC in France, Hungary and Spain - in the former two there was a small cost and in Spain there was no cost, so I think I'll take my chances.


----------



## Annsman (Aug 9, 2021)

We have a multi trip insurance policy from Staysure. You can specify you need it for the 90 days, now allowed in EU countries. Just remember the 90 days is for ANY time spent in an Schengen Country, in a 180 day period. The clock starts ticking from your first day abroad. So if for example you have a 14 night trip , flying somewhere in March, but want to travel in the van in May, you will have to deduct the 14 nights from your 90 days. You then have to return to a non-schengen country for 90 days, before allowing back in. It's NOTHING to do with the EU. The UK never joined the Schengen Zone, as an individual member, but as part of our EU membership. Ironically, this was a rule introduced into EU legislation by the UK, before we ever thought it would shoot our own citizens in the foot! We could join the Schengen Zone as an individual member and have full access to Europe again, as visitors. It would appear to be the sensible option.


----------



## John H (Aug 9, 2021)

Annsman said:


> We have a multi trip insurance policy from Staysure. You can specify you need it for the 90 days, now allowed in EU countries. Just remember the 90 days is for ANY time spent in an Schengen Country, in a 180 day period. The clock starts ticking from your first day abroad. So if for example you have a 14 night trip , flying somewhere in March, but want to travel in the van in May, you will have to deduct the 14 nights from your 90 days. You then have to return to a non-schengen country for 90 days, before allowing back in. It's NOTHING to do with the EU. The UK never joined the Schengen Zone, as an individual member, but as part of our EU membership. Ironically, this was a rule introduced into EU legislation by the UK, before we ever thought it would shoot our own citizens in the foot! We could join the Schengen Zone as an individual member and have full access to Europe again, as visitors. It would appear to be the sensible option.


You say it has nothing to do with the EU but as members we were allowed to exceed it because of the Freedom of Movement Directive. Now we are not members we are not allowed to exceed it. As you say, we could join Schengen but, since that would require us signing up to freedom of movement, it is unlikely to happen.


----------



## Annsman (Aug 17, 2021)

John H said:


> You say it has nothing to do with the EU but as members we were allowed to exceed it because of the Freedom of Movement Directive. Now we are not members we are not allowed to exceed it. As you say, we could join Schengen but, since that would require us signing up to freedom of movement, it is unlikely to happen.


To be honest, John. I wouldn’t be so sure on that. I’ve been told by a friend who works for a Europe wide organisation that co-ordinates vets responses to EU/UK regs, the Pet Passport is being re-introduced in the UK. Agreement was reached last year to rejoin, but was politically bad as it was seen by some as showing some aspects of Brexit as being flawed, ( no comment!  So was put back to later this year. Other things will undoubtably follow. It could even be part of an EU trade agreement. The Indian and Aussie ones have exactly that clause in them. Once all the jingoistic shouting has died down trade, politics and finance will prevail.


----------



## John H (Aug 19, 2021)

Annsman said:


> To be honest, John. I wouldn’t be so sure on that. I’ve been told by a friend who works for a Europe wide organisation that co-ordinates vets responses to EU/UK regs, the Pet Passport is being re-introduced in the UK. Agreement was reached last year to rejoin, but was politically bad as it was seen by some as showing some aspects of Brexit as being flawed, ( no comment!  So was put back to later this year. Other things will undoubtably follow. It could even be part of an EU trade agreement. The Indian and Aussie ones have exactly that clause in them. Once all the jingoistic shouting has died down trade, politics and finance will prevail.


I hope you are right but I remain sceptical. I cannot see this government (or, to be honest, any other one) signing up to free movement in the near future and without that we will not be able to exceed the 90 day limit. Indians and Australians are still subject to that limit.


----------

